# Keto Charro Beans and Carnita's



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 7, 2022)

Used Carlo's, 

 tallbm
 method and recipe with a few tweaks to make Black Soy Charro Beans.  Man this worked perfect and the beans where better than I could of hoped for.  I used some pork butt ham for the meat.  Even had the right heat as I usually add hot sauce to bowl but these where perfect.  Big Thanks Carlo!  Was looking to buy more beans and not many choices now.












I made Rick Bayless Sous Vide Carnitas back in June and saved half. Takes a lot less pork lard doing it this way.  I'm a huge Rick Bayless fan. I love those little single serving guacamole I get at Aldi.  Ready when you are and taste great.


----------



## tbern (Dec 7, 2022)

That looks delicious!!


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 7, 2022)

Beautiful.......... and tasty I'm sure!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 7, 2022)

Carnitas look good but those beans look killer. Nice work bud


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 7, 2022)

Got ne hankering for some beans Brian !
And the carnitas look great !
What a meal !!


----------



## tallbm (Dec 7, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Used Carlo's,
> 
> tallbm
> method and recipe with a few tweaks to make Black Soy Charro Beans.  Man this worked perfect and the beans where better than I could of hoped for.  I used some pork butt ham for the meat.  Even had the right heat as I usually add hot sauce to bowl but these where perfect.  Big Thanks Carlo!  Was looking to buy more beans and not many choices now.
> ...


Glad it came out well!  I have a feeling you won't be going back to soaking and using the stove.  This approach you can just throw everything in with some hot water and in about 2.5 hours be eating the black soy beans for a meal :)

Yeah world wide shortage of black soy beans. In August I broke down and bought a 25 pound bag here: https://store.edenfoods.com/black-soybeans-organic-dry-25-lb/

High entry cost to buy since it was 25 freakin pounds, BUT they had black soy beans hahaha.  It shipped quick and even with shipping cost it was cheaper (per ounce and per pound) than any other option around.

I'm set for a while on black soy beans.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 7, 2022)

Looks great Brian!! I believe I’ll be eating Mexican flavors next week too.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 7, 2022)

Beautiful Brian! Man that looks super tasty! Carnitas and beans every day. Great work!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 8, 2022)

Nice Job Brian, It sure looks good from here.

Point for sure
Chris


----------

